# Mom's tank



## cb1021

Hey all,

I set up this tank for my mom to enjoy. Here are some photos I took tonight, it's about 5-6 weeks old. It's a 80 gallon tank: 48"x20"x20"

Fish include: cherry barbs, pencil fish (Nannostomus eques), black phantom tetras. I choose these fish as they provided the most contrast.


----------



## Ryan s

Hey that light looks familiar? Hahaha nice looking tank you have there. Keep us updated.


----------



## cb1021

Well it's been 2 months. This tank went through a rough stage - hair algae. Finally got the algae down and learned a lot. Glosso carpet didn't work out. In fact, I don't even remember where I was able to secure so much glosso for the initial planting.

Had to remove the driftwood also. The wood was decaying (very soft outer layer), attracted too much algae. Feels like the aquascape is out of balance since there's an open gap in the Iwagumi arrangement.

Not sure what to do from here....




Potential options


----------



## solarz

The tank looks very nice!

You can try a pearl weed (hemianthus micranthemoides) carpet.


----------



## lovevc

hello op very impressive tank!

can you tell me what brand the light fixture is? and how do you hang it from the ceiling?

thank you


----------



## cb1021

It's ATI sun power dimmable. The ceiling mount comes with the light. It's very minimalistic and sleek. Check it out. 

The dimmable function is very useful in preventing algae since you can adjust the intensity. Glad you like it. 

Update this weekend.

Merry xmas


----------



## lovevc

which store carries it? i would love to get one.. 

merry xmas to u too


----------



## cb1021

You can check http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/ATI-Fixtures/

There's multiple sizes at top of page. There's other retailers that carry it but I'm not an expert. I bought my fixture from another forum member.


----------



## lovevc

cb1021 said:


> You can check http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/ATI-Fixtures/
> 
> There's multiple sizes at top of page. There's other retailers that carry it but I'm not an expert. I bought my fixture from another forum member.


i nearly crapped my self when i saw the price lol
better start saving now!


----------



## cb1021

Quick update. hopefully some fish haul on boxing day



















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtgwin

Plants looking nice and bushy!


----------



## cb1021

Forgot to post update. This is 5 weeks after the last update. Tank is 4 months old in total. Still looking for that mid ground plant.

Btw, I'm running only 2x54watt T5HO at 70% (fixture is dimmable). Makes tank more stable since I can only maintain it once a week or once every 2 weeks.


----------



## solarz

Wow, looks beautiful!


----------



## cb1021

Just taken. Any change? I think not.


----------



## cb1021

Chomp.....


----------



## chrisdup

Is this be the tank I helped load into your car? Congrats the aquascape is stunning!!!!!
Lucky mom!!


----------



## cb1021

Haha yep this the tank you help me load. 

I want to setup a 180cm tank from AI.


----------



## chrisdup

wow this is massive, definitely not fitting into your car lol Can't wait to see what your next project will be


----------



## solarz

Looking great!


----------



## cb1021

Weekly update. Rotala background going back.



Time lapse of 30 minute maintenance routine.


----------



## cb1021

Finally added lots of fish today. 50 Espei Rasaboras, 20 Cardinal Tetras.
Night and day difference. I never realized the tank was so barren. It's a party in here now.



Took some shots of the fish:

Phantom Tetra - Fish with some kind of disease? 


Wow I think those are eggs....


This guy is Phantom x Serpae Tetra??


Male German Ram - Wild Caught


Female German Ram - Wild Caught


Espei Rasabora - 1 out of 50


Cherry Barb - super pig eater. I had several Sterbai Cories starve to death in this tank because food never hits the bottom.


----------



## planter

Very impressive. What temp is the tank at?


----------



## cb1021

Temp is 80F.


----------



## cb1021

Quick update


----------



## hendy8888

Looks great! Makes me want to get going on my build. Great choice on the Lambchops too.


----------



## cb1021

Yea get going on that tank. Lots of work but it's rewarding.

Finally added some centerpiece fish today. The name is datum angel, obvious a cross but I have no idea how you produce these...currently 2.5" in height.


----------



## cb1021

Stocklist:
50 epsei rasabora
20 cardinal
6 cherry barb
10 red phantom tetra
10 sterbai cory
5 dantum angels
1 german ram wild
10+ amano shrimp


----------



## Aqua Hero

Damn thats a clean tank

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021

Still a baby.





After 50% water change. Too bubbly for clear photo...


----------



## Bullet

Really amazing set up 
Great, dedicated effort !


----------



## cb1021

Bullet said:


> Really amazing set up
> Great, dedicated effort !


Thanks Sam!

Considering the last 7 weeks, this tank hasn't really changed....Perhaps time to do another aquascape (in different tank).....

Angelfish eating plants..


Moody wild-caught german ram tackling 3 angelfish.


Phantom tetras are displaying spawning behaviour. (no photo)

Seems like some changes in behaviour after 2 days of heavy feeding of frozen brine shrimp/blood worms, then a 50% WC. This tank usually only gets sparse daily feeding of processed dry foods....


----------



## Silverkitty26

Wow, I'm in love with this set up. The pictures you took are amazing. Your mom must get a lot of enjoyment from your hard work.


----------



## cb1021

Hey silverkitty, thanks for the compliment. Yea she loves the tank, really effective way for her to wind down after work. Another benefit I noticed is that it provides a healthy level of anticipation since the plants are always growing and the fish behavior sometimes changes. Also it helps that it's maintenance-free/worry-free for her. 

In other news, she's moving in a few months. Doh...


----------



## skylane

Your tanks are stellar to look at my good Sir!!!
I tried to grow baby tears once in my planted, had no clue on how to grow these, so my Angels had a salad with them for snacks. 
I'm not sure if your guys in your mom's tank are doing this to the carpet??? I hope not , because they ate most of it when I tired this difficult plant in my tank awhile back in my community display tank. Let me know if they are doing this, most fish like to nibble on plants and some just love to eat em!!!

Clem


----------



## cb1021

Haha the angels some times peck at the carpet but don't inflect any real damage. It happens pretty rarely.


----------



## cb1021

Time and time again, it's been proven: Aquarium maintenance requires time, diligence, and perseverance. But boy - is it ever rewarding.



This tank is officially 6 months old. 

The 5 angelfish always stick together. It's a beautiful sight to see them make their way from one side of the tank to another.


----------



## cb1021




----------



## planter

Epic dude well done.


----------



## uslanja

Sweet! A real show piece!!


----------



## cb1021

Angels showing growth.


----------



## Matthew RJ

Fantastic & stunning. My tank is just overgrown with little design or healthy colour. Lights, ferts, CO2 all in proper balance. I seem to be able to manage 2 of 3 before something goes wrong. Do you do house calls?!


----------



## jordie416

Great tank CB! Let's be real though, who enjoys the tank more?


----------



## cb1021

How long since last update? Just rescaped tonight.


----------



## cb1021

Angels timid after water change.


----------



## cb1021

Angelfish starting to get feisty. I love how strong they swim. Good action 0:30 - 1:00


----------



## John_C

*Damn...*

Such a nice tank!!! :O


----------



## cb1021

Thanks John C

Couple pics of the fish.


----------



## cb1021

Some fresh pics. Reduced the co2 level and light level. Looking to turn this tank into low maintenance from medium maintenance.


----------



## cb1021

Not much going on. Angels spawned about 2 weeks ago, ate all the eggs. Not sure which one is the pair since they're not in pair mode anymore. No rush to breed these guys. Would be interesting to cross with my wilds in the future though.

上传图片


----------



## cb1021

Lowered the light. I've come to find out open top tanks are still nice, but I actually prefer less light leakage.


----------



## jimmyjam

Nice shots man , might need some tips with my dslr . U using a macro lense ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021

Thanks jimmyjam

I'm using Canon 17-40L lens with canon 50D. The images are cropped about 50. I think it's just the quality of the lens that creates the sharp photos. 

What camera/lens you got?


----------



## cb1021

Happy Thanksgiving all! Happy to see this tank. The starfire rimless is on point. It's the little details that have huge impact on overall aesthetics.

These Dantum Angels are 2.5" body size at most. A lot more growing to do. 

Can't wait to get my 150 gallon setup.


----------



## hendy8888

I was planning on some type of Peruvian Scalare in my next tank but the more pictures I see the more I think I will need to find some of these Albino Dantum's. Just outstanding, I can't get enough of them.


----------



## cb1021

Yea if you see them grab them right away. 

I have wild Peruvians in another tank, who knows how they'll be when they grow up. 

The wild Peruvians are avaliable at Finatics right now. I *HIGHLY* suggest you get them now just to get a hold of them. They dont come around over.

Btw neither Wild Scalare or Albino Dantums require special water conditions.


----------



## hendy8888

Where did you pick up the Dantums if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## planter

Yeah those angels are beauties. One of, if not my favorites.

I need a bigger tank.....


----------



## cb1021

I got them from aquainspiration. 

Yes planter you do.

I had a pair of Dantums spawn a month ago. They ate the eggs. No rush to breed though. Will breed when older.


----------



## cb1021

Not much happening. Maybe add some new fish? Any suggetions?


----------



## Dis

Don't mess with a good thing. Tank looks great


----------



## planter

Finatics had some Dantums last week $20 for tonnie size body's. If I had space I would have stopped some. They looked great. Call them they still may have them.


----------



## hendy8888

What is your current bulb combo in your latest photos?


----------



## cb1021

I got some ATI purple bulbs and blue bulbs along with 6000k and 10000k bulbs. 

It's the purple and blue bulb that's giving the dark colors with high contrast. 

It's a dimmable fixture so you can adjust the light tone.


----------



## cb1021

Mom's tank going strong. She does the maintenance every 10 days. Tank looks tiny compared to the 125gallon discus tank. Angels have laid eggs twice now but turned white. I hope I can find these Dantum Angels again so I get a couple for my tank or for dedicated breeding.


----------



## jeanniebabie

Got a group of three at an auction last year to add to my 75g angel tank.

Once they were big enough put them in the tank and my white "bully" did away with two of them &#128546;

This guy is the king of my 35g community tank though..... love his attitude!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis

Those angels look really good. Wasn't a big fan when they were smaller but now they really pop. I hadn't heard of this strain or seen any in person yet. Tank looks great


----------



## cb1021

Thanks guys merry xmas

Swapped some plants. Planted finer stem plants at back, removed previous giant hygro.

Carpet plant switched to s. Repens since nothing else carpeted (my light is hung towards the back of tank. Not enough light at front.)

AR mini planted in focal point. Removed tawain lotus.










Photo is shot using a 2 second exposure. I dim the lights down to the minimum at night time. They never turn off because the angels get startled easily. I was walking past the tank one day and one angel jumped out. hellll nawww lol


----------



## cb1021

Tried a video. Above photo and video shot with Fuji X100. Took me like a year to figure this camera out.


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

very very awesome tank .... looks great ...


----------



## planter

Yeah that tank is looking really good


----------



## cb1021

New underwater video. Recorded on gopro, edit made on phone using gopro app.


----------



## cb1021

A bit of Cyano growing. This tank has always had a bit of cyano ever since first day. I wonder if those liquid aquarium water "cleaners" would work.


----------



## planter

I still have cyano in mine as well. I thought I nuked it months back but it keeps coming back. I'm also battling green dust which inexplicably returned. 

The tank is looking real sharp despite the cyano


----------



## cb1021




----------



## planter

Whoa ghost angels


----------



## cb1021

2 weeks since last update

*Before maintenance:
*









*Shaping trim
*


----------



## charlie1

cb1021 said:


> 2 weeks since last update
> 
> *Before maintenance:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaping trim
> *


Looking good Mike!!!!!!
Did you get rid of your Cyano irritant?


----------



## cb1021

Hey Erol !!! 

Nope didn't get rid of Cyano. In the "before maintenance" photo, you can see Cyano at the substrate line at the front. That's the only place where it exists but needs to be cleaned on a weekly basis. It's been there for as long as I can remember (maybe a year?)

Not sure how to get rid of it. Light is is kept at 28% on 4 bulbs. 

5 Angelfish
10 Sterbai Cory
20-30 small fish (rasabora/tetras/cherry barb)

Feeding once a day. I add a bit of No3 once a week. 

The only filter on the tank is a single Eheim 2217 that is not cleaned very often. I'll start cleaning the filter once a week and try to rid of it. 

My mom said she wants to breed the Angelfish in a separate tank. Too much work for her IMO. If she wanted a 24" tall breeding tank with branchy driftwood and white sand + oak leaves for tannis + some schooling fish, that might work in terms of getting a breeding tank that is display worthy.


----------



## ksimdjembe

Can you kill cyano with H2O2? I'm toying with trying the 'one two punch' for mine, as described on planted tank. I don't have cyano (right now) but just curious.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/203684-one-two-punch-whole-tank-algae-treatment.html

sweet tank, BTW!


----------



## cb1021

Haha if you don't have cyano, I wouldn't worry about treatment. 

I'm not huge fan of treatments because this tank is low maintenance and somewhat balanced. 

What I mean by that is that I'm too lazy.


----------



## charlie1

cb1021 said:


> Hey Erol !!!
> 
> Nope didn't get rid of Cyano. In the "before maintenance" photo, you can see Cyano at the substrate line at the front. That's the only place where it exists but needs to be cleaned on a weekly basis. It's been there for as long as I can remember (maybe a year?)
> 
> Not sure how to get rid of it. Light is is kept at 28% on 4 bulbs.
> 
> 5 Angelfish
> 10 Sterbai Cory
> 20-30 small fish (rasabora/tetras/cherry barb)
> 
> Feeding once a day. I add a bit of No3 once a week.
> 
> The only filter on the tank is a single Eheim 2217 that is not cleaned very often. I'll start cleaning the filter once a week and try to rid of it.
> 
> My mom said she wants to breed the Angelfish in a separate tank. Too much work for her IMO. If she wanted a 24" tall breeding tank with branchy driftwood and white sand + oak leaves for tannis + some schooling fish, that might work in terms of getting a breeding tank that is display worthy.


Usually cyano in a planted tank is a tell tale sign of low nitrates, some have reported low co2 saturation triggers it also.
In my personal experience with it , i first remove as much as possible then zap it with some Hydrogen peroxide, followed by a large water change, i then try and up my Nitrates as required.
The black out method works as well, but you still need to address the underlying cause.


----------



## cb1021

Hey Erol
Thanks for info. The tank is still growing in after I replanted the background section. Let's see what happens when it's more grown-in. if Cyano is still there, I'll use your methods to zap it. 

I might add some E tenellus as the carpeting plant since that helps block the light that refracts through the front plane. 

E tenellus is fully carpeted in the 125g but not sure how to remove it without getting bald spots.

Hows your tanks doing? Been a year since update no?


----------



## charlie1

Tanks are doing fine, just did some changes, will update when the plants grow back in


----------



## cb1021

Got 7 Discus + 2 of mine previously as gift for mothers day. Then got 180g aquarium for her Discus. Will be set up as low maintenance nature aquarium. Will take down her current 75g.

Meanwhile, will sell my 125g. No time for aquarium here.

Inspiration for new tank:


























[/url]


----------



## Jebelz008

Beautiful!!


----------



## cb1021

Doh - Tank looks terrible due to lack of plant maintenance. It's been almost 4 months since last update.

Added some Discus for mothers day. Upgrading to 180g soon.


----------



## cb1021

Previously:


----------



## cb1021

Everything is for sale:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=283097

Upgraded to 180g.


----------

